

Three Kinds of Lies (with Data) w/Kevin Rose of Digg and Google Wave - chrislockstar
http://www.zurb.com/article/521/three-kinds-of-lies-with-data

======
kirinkalia
I'm a social science person who used to work with hard-core data nerds
(demographers), so this rings all too true. Nothing may be what it seems,
including data: The New Yorker recently had a great piece about the "decline
effect," which means that the strong results you see in an early trial or
experiment become less strong over time (documented in a number of
disciplines). Here's the abstract:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/12/13/101213fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/12/13/101213fa_fact_lehrer)

------
DupDetector
This submission got more traction:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009960>

